# Best state to buy your vehicle in?



## Alice B Goode (Nov 25, 2013)

So, Mr. Moriarty and I are thinking that we should invest in a new vehicle preferably before February-ish times, when we want to gem show it up. Thinking a van, of course. My question is this, fellow rubber trampers- when you purchase a vehicle, where is your go-to spot to get it?

Obviously I want to take into consideration not only the condition versus the age, mileage, vehicle make/model can be important, etc. But also the fact that some vehicles, like it or not, are exposed to elements that are a lot less favorable and do a bit more damage to the body overall. 

If you could pick any one place to go to purchase your next vehicle, where would it be?


----------



## CrustyFagabond (Nov 25, 2013)

I've always heard southern Nevada/Arizona to be the best. Very little rust, and lots of old people that keep their vehicles maintained well. 
</two cents>


----------



## ByronMc (Nov 25, 2013)

CrustyFagabond said:


> I've always heard southern Nevada/Arizona to be the best. Very little rust, and lots of old people that keep their vehicles maintained well.
> </two cents>


agreed, Az & Nv


----------

